# Team Extreme Ohio River Open



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

Sunday June 19, 2011
Steubenville Ramp
7AM-3PM 
Registration begins at 5:30 AM
$ 60.00


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NNNOOOOO!!!!!!!! Why can't it be a day earlier?!?!?!?!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

This is our 3rd or 4th year holding an open at the river on Fathers day hope to see you there


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've fished them in the past, just sucks cause i'm taking the family to kennywood that day.... good luck. The smallies are really hammering right now.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Long Rod (Oct 1, 2007)

Should be a good one....fished a club tourny on 6/5 out of Wheeling. Took 13.5lbs to win...Yeah 13.5!!! Many limits...


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

13.5 on the River is awesome


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I fished an open out of Moundsville on 6/5 as well. It took 16.1lb to win that as well. Every boat had limit!
Hope Team Extreme gets a good turn out. We'll be there.


----------

